# Drinking goat milk ok after administering medication?



## Nullita (Sep 20, 2013)

Charity, (our boar, nubian, alpine mix) pet goat was given penicillin, banamine and B- complex plus yesterday for a urinary infection.
We would like to know if it is alright to drink her milk or should there be a waiting period afterwards.








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably the Penicillin would be the only thing but don't know the withdraw time.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Vit B won't hurt you. 

If anyone in your family has antibiotic allergies or sensitivities, you don't want to drink it. The antibiotic does come out in the milk. Not in a huge amount, but enough to show up on a test. It can cause bacteria upset in you by killing some of the beneficial bacteria in your body and letting the bad bacteria build up a resistance to the pennicillin because it is in such a small amount.

Banamine? I'm not sure. I have and suffered no problems from drinking the milk after treatment.

Some medications will not get into the milk, others will. What does the Banamine label say, if anything?


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

I have given antibiotics to my does and I wait 48 hours before I retain milk for drinking. However, when I gave ivomec I waited 4 days.


----------



## Nullita (Sep 20, 2013)

kccountryfarm said:


> I have given antibiotics to my does and I wait 48 hours before I retain milk for drinking. However, when I gave ivomec I waited 4 days.


Banamine instructions give this warning: Milk that has been taken during treatment and for 36 hours after the last treatment must not be used for food.

So guess this would mean NOT to drink the milk for about 2 days or so?
Penicillin? Probably safe to apply the same?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

96 Hours hold after penicillin- that is usually standard for milk in cattle, I would think goats would
be the same. You don't want to take antibiotics unless necessary, even the small amount that might
be in the milk. As far as Ivomec- that probably won't hurt you! (might even get rid of a parasite or two!).


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Goats Rock said:


> As far as Ivomec- that probably won't hurt you! (might even get rid of a parasite or two!).


You just had to go there, didn't you? :lol: :lol:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Who knows, some of us may be wormier than our goats :lol:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ewww! You just had to go there, too, didn't you? :lol: :lol:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ivermectin is used world wide on humans to kill worms. Just sayin'.

I drink the goats milk after I deworm or medicate with anything other than antibiotics. 

Goats metabolism works much faster than cattle, but waiting is always best, better safe that sorry.


----------



## MonicaB (Apr 4, 2018)

Can you do anything with the milk during the waiting period? Can I give it to pets or make soap?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Milk withdrawal for Penicillin https://www.sites.ext.vt.edu/newsletter-archive/dairy/2008-04/ReducingMilk.html

For banamine milk withdrawal is 36 hours. 
https://extension.vetmed.ufl.edu/fi...tle-November-2009-FCA-mag-sent-in-October.pdf


----------

